
Fundraising site will not support lawsuits against Black Lives Matter - SirLJ
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/fundraising-site-will-not-support-lawsuits-black-lives-matter/
======
kafkaesq
_“In alignment with our mission, we removed this fundraiser because it was not
within our community guidelines around promoting harmony,” YouCaring chief
marketing officer Maly Ly told the NewsHour Weekend in an email. “We are not
the right platform to air grievances, or engage in contentious disputes or
controversial public opinion.”_

Thanks heavens for "political correctness" (aka having a backbone, and doing
the right thing when called for).

Seriously.

